# Wondering?



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

HiI have wondered for a long time whether I have fibro. I cannot believe that my many symptoms are purely down to ibs. I have recently developed bad jaw pain. I wake with bad pain in the right hand side of my face and find it hard to make my teeth meet properly. I live in England and I am so tired of going to my gp who I know thinks oh here she is again. I would willingly pay to see somebody but even then I still have to go to my gp to be referred. I was wondering if anyone in England can direct me to a clinic or an organisation that I could contact.Many thanks.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Stedwell,You don't say where in England you are or what your other symtoms are.However there is a condition, associated with the jaw called TMJ - I won't attempt to try to type out the full name,(I'm sure someone else will know) which IBS researchers have shown can occur with IBS, & I'm sure, with FMS.Have you ever mentioned your problem to a dentist?As I'm sure you know, FMS diagnosis is generally by a process of elimination and assessment of the range of your symptoms. I'd like to think that GPs & hospitals are becoming more aware of this. Have you considered changing GP?Ian


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for your reply. I'm from Southampton. My other symptoms are:ibs cBad bloating and pain in abdomenrib, back, shoulder, neck, arm and leg (often I just ache all over)nauseaheadachesheartburn and chest paintrouble swallowingcarpal tunnel (had operation)I know that these symptoms can be signs of fibro but when I look at the charts for points of tenderness they don't seem to fit with where I feel pain. I have seen 2 gp's at my practice but as I had lots of tests to check my ibs diagnosis they seem to have written me off a bit. I am so fed up with going in and saying could it be this? It is hard to just get on and put up with it when you don't feel well. I still need some answers.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Stedwell,Yes, your symtoms could well be Fibro/ME/CFS.You could try getting a referral to Dr George Lewith who runs an Alternative Medical Practice in Southampton - it's staffed by medical doctors who have an interest in complementary medicine. A friend with ME saw him for a number of years and she has progressively improved. He sees people privately, but obviously this could become very expensive. I believe his practice is called the 'Centre for Alternative Medicine' (he used to have a second office just off the Euston Road in London).Tender points are indicative of FMS but I've read a few times that they don't have to be present, or in the 'right' places for a diagnosis to be made.And, re. TMJ, thinking about it, the condition could be TJM!! Sometime over the next 24 hours I'll look up both this and more details on Geo. Lewith.Ian


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks so much for that info. It's exactly what I wanted to know. I am seeing my gp this week and I will ask about a referral. If this isn't forthcoming then maybe I could have a private consultation.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

TMJD - Temporomandbular Joint (Jaw) Dysfunction (I knew it was a mouthful - no pun intended!)Dr. George Lewith - 'Centre for the Study of Complementary Medicine': www.complemed.co.ukI believe my friend had her referral on the NHS (via a Dorset NHS Trust).Obviously, as everyone points out on this BB, it's important to discount all other possible causes of symptoms before acceptance of the Fibro diagnosis.Good luck!Ian


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi IanI thought I would let you know that I went to the docs today. No referral for complementary medicine on the NHS and told me to look in the library for relaxation books while doubling my dose of zoloft! Didn't even bother to ask about fibro as I didn't think he would be interested. Still I am going to contact the clinic to see if I can afford a consultation. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Paul's prognosis sounds rather alarmist.I certainly wouldn't expect having teeth pulled -from what I've read symptoms can be due to stress in the jaw and there are ways of reducing tension in this area. Ian


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Misalignment of teeth may be _one_ cause of TMJ, but there are others that don't require such alarming treatment as extraction. Bruxism is one. Stedwell, your dentist can look at your jaw and advise on TMJ, and can help reduce the problem if that is the cause of your jaw pain. Mine took an impression of my teeth and made a small _something_ (I'm sorry, I can't think of the word) to place inbetween the teeth to try and correct the way the jaw moves. Here is some info: http://www.tmj.org/


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just wanted to post from personal experience in support of Ian's and Susan's responses. I had a friend who's TMJ was so severe she had surgery where they broke her jaw and reset it. However that's rather extremist. Most people can use what Susan referred to (maybe it's called a bite plate, or an appliance, I can't remember either) and it basically helps to push your jaw back into proper allignment which allows the muscles to rest. That can help take away some of the muscle tension that may be causing the pain. Again, as Ian and Susan stated, I'd go to a dentist and find out his/her officially diagnosis and opinion. Hope you can get some help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

> quoteaul's prognosis sounds rather alarmist.I certainly wouldn't expect having teeth pulled -


It's done more than you might think. When the front teeth are thrust forward (mine were a by a few milimeters), then the middle and back teeth follow suit and also start leaning forward. It's EXTREMELY difficult or impossible to get them to all go back towards your throat. Trust me, if it was possible for me, I would not have gone through $8K of orthodontic work. They had to remove 4 teeth, 2 up and 2 down. This gave the doc space to move the front teeth back and the back teeth forward to create a perfect bite. Now I have no more bite pain.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for all your replies. The jaw pain has eased this week? Does this happen with TMJ or would the pain be constant?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Stedwell, I have the TMJ in my jaw, and sometimes the pain is worse, sometimes it's just discomfort... I don't know if that's typical or not. Anyway, lets hope your pain stays away.Mrsmason, I'm glad you posted, because the bite plate you described is what I had, and you explained it so much better than me... what you described about the way the bite plate _thingy_ enabled my jaw muscles to rest was the key I think. Now I just let my jaw relax so there's space inbetween my upper and lower jaw, and that seems to help.


----------

